# JAGGER! My very fluffy bunny. And Aurora... the love of my life!



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Here are my two other babies.

Jagger is a Lionhead that my former roommate and I adopted together... with the agreement that I take him when we go our separate ways. He's a real cutie. He thoroughly enjoys time outside of his cage where he can get into EVERYTHING!

View attachment 14274
View attachment 14282
View attachment 14290





This is Aurora, my Boxer. She's at my mom's house but I love her to pieces. I'm her favorite person. 
View attachment 14298


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I do not need a Lionhead in the future. I need to stick to my plans of Cali, NZ, and Harlequin (So I tell myself...).

He is absolutely Adorable, there a lot of rabbit people on here, and I'm sure many of them are having the same thought I am.

Oh and Love Aurora, I love boxers, especially the brindled ones.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Ahh so cute! I hope to have rabbits someday. Boxers are such fun dogs. Also, weird, I am wearing that same shirt that you (or whoever is in the picture with Aurora) is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

At least I think it's the same shirt lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agrimony (Feb 18, 2013)

Jagger is sooo adorable! I have to keep activley stopping myself from getting a rabbit, those pictures didn't help!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the bunny, he's so cute.

As far as dogs, any and all...they're such great pets.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My sister used to have a Holland Lop bunny named Jagger haha how funny. LOVE the colouring on your bunny & Boxers are one of my fave breeds


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Jagger is the sweetest. I had a couple of female rabbits as a young teen and didn't care very much for them. I mean, they were my pets and I loved them and took care of them, but I had vowed to never have rabbits again. I really only got Jagger because I knew my roomie wanted him so badly but she's terrible at commitments and long term decisions..... so I agreed to it as long as I could take him when we parted ways. Males rabbits are so different though... He's always excited to see me but he likes my boyfriend the better....  they're best friends. He's super playful and cuddly.

And Boxers are by far the best breed of dog I've ever met. She's so eager to please that she asks permission to do anything. If she wants to go outside and pee, you open the door for her and she looks at you and waits for a "Go ahead." She's so sweet. I wish I could have her but my mom won't give her to me. She loves rats and they seem to like her... then again they're just curious about everything haha.


----------

